# What substrate to use?



## Deano3 (1 Nov 2012)

Hi all my ADA 60-F should be here any day now , i am planning a iwagumi style aquarium and planting dwarf hair grass and a longer grass in the back behind rocks, i dont have a clue on what substrate to purchase or how much to buy the tank dimentions are 60cm X 30cm X 18cm (24in X 12in X 7in), i dont want to sepand a fortune on substrate either

any help would be great
thanks Dean


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Nov 2012)

I would go ADA Amazonia Powder. You'll need 9 Litres for a decent slope.
Plus extra can go away till you need it again, in either another scape or Tank.

The normal sized grain will be ok too, but I prefer the smaller grain size aesthetically.

If Buying from TGM, it'll cost  £49.99 for the Powder and approx £35 for the normal version. So buy something worth at least £10.01 too, to qualify for free shipping with powder 

I've only used ADA, Ebi Gold and Fluval stratum substrate. And every single penny you put into the substrate is worth it. Ebi and ADA are exceptional, Fluval was terrible.


----------



## Deano3 (1 Nov 2012)

Thanks again Whitney so you would advise on ADA I will have a look when get home, would 9 l be ok for the size tank and be plenty ? I have used the fluval in my spec ages ago and breaks up and very light, do you think powder would be best ? Would it only be around 50 pounds all in ? That would pretty much be all I wanted to spend anyway

Thanks again Dean


----------



## johnski (1 Nov 2012)

Deano3 said:
			
		

> Thanks again *Whitney* so you would advise on ADA I will have a look when get home, would 9 l be ok for the size tank and be plenty ? I have used the fluval in my spec ages ago and breaks up and very light, do you think powder would be best ? Would it only be around 50 pounds all in ? That would pretty much be all I wanted to spend anyway
> 
> Thanks again Dean



Ha, Whitney.

I use Flora-base. They have a 'Fine' version and normal. It's the same job as the ADA stuff really just cheaper. 

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/substra ... 2_220.html


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Nov 2012)

Ha, 'How will I know, it's just a feeling'.

Yeah mate, I would recommend the 9ltr. You'll have some left over for sure.

I would have Said only buy 2 x 3 litre bags, but that's about the same price, so the most cost effective method is 9.

It's a personal decision at the end of the day, I've got a 60x40x40 and I used about 12L, with a big bank.


----------



## foxfish (1 Nov 2012)

Deano3 said:
			
		

> the tank dimentions are 60cm X 30cm X 18cm (24in X 12in X 7in), i dont want to sepand a fortune on substrate either
> 
> any help would be great
> thanks Dean


That is an unusual size, 7'' high or 7'' wide?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Nov 2012)

It's the shallow 60 version mate.


----------



## foxfish (1 Nov 2012)

OK then in that case - the tank holds 32l & with 25 mm of substrate at the front, slopping to 75mm at the back you will need 9l of substrate


----------



## Deano3 (1 Nov 2012)

9 l it is I will get it ordered when get home, yeah it's a shallow tank look on YouTube lovely size I think, thinking about building a aquarium stand for it aswel with Mdf from b and q but just reading up on it at the mo, I will want the pipes to pop out of top of cabinet so might make it 70 cm long so room for them

Thanks again Witney and everyone for help
Dean


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Nov 2012)

No probs mate  good luck with it all.


----------



## Deano3 (3 Nov 2012)

aqua essentials have £5 off but dont have amazonia only malaya and african would malaya look ok ? also ordering my mini landscape rocks from there was going to order 10kg you think that will be ok ?

lastly do we get any discount from aqua essentials ?

thanks dean


----------



## foxfish (3 Nov 2012)

I bought some from here only last week... http://www.aquajardin.co.uk/section/338 ... plant_care


----------



## Deano3 (3 Nov 2012)

It's 50 pound on there for the powder , just wondering if one I listed will look ok and of rocks etc should be right amount

Thanks


----------

